# Stuck at same weight



## deejeff442 (Apr 26, 2018)

Ok right now I have been stuck at 195 for 6 weeks . Only been cruising on test at 400 a week for a while. Man I don't eat clean .. McDonald's.. just ate chicken wings . Burgers for lunch and I snack all day on nuts and jerkey. I can't chew anymore.
I plan to do my cycle in a couple weeks . Bump test to 600 add 300 deca and dbol 
Obviously adding water weight. I am pretty lean still eating junk 10 percent or less.
Any ideas for higher calorie foods? Don't say eat more I eat every 4 hours and snack. Been at this 30 years. I am 48 think my metabolism would slow down by now. I need a food with protein and 100 calories a bite lol


----------



## Chillinlow (Apr 26, 2018)

Ice cream bro
ice cream 

get you like 1500 calories there


----------



## Viduus (Apr 26, 2018)

Peanut butter and chocolate cookies... I could eat a package. I think two of them are 160 calories.


----------



## Jin (Apr 26, 2018)

deejeff442 said:


> Ok right now I have been stuck at 195 for 6 weeks . Only been cruising on test at 400 a week for a while. Man I don't eat clean .. McDonald's.. just ate chicken wings . Burgers for lunch and I snack all day on nuts and jerkey. I can't chew anymore.
> I plan to do my cycle in a couple weeks . Bump test to 600 add 300 deca and dbol
> Obviously adding water weight. I am pretty lean still eating junk 10 percent or less.
> Any ideas for higher calorie foods? Don't say eat more I eat every 4 hours and snack. Been at this 30 years. I am 48 think my metabolism would slow down by now. I need a food with protein and 100 calories a bite lol



Are you tracking your calories?


----------



## deejeff442 (Apr 26, 2018)

Like 4500 to 5000 a day
Hate ice cream. Lol I ate a.wholr package of soft cholcola chip cookies yezterday


----------



## Jin (Apr 26, 2018)

deejeff442 said:


> Like 4500 to 5000 a day
> Hate ice cream. Lol I ate a.wholr package of soft cholcola chip cookies yezterday



If you know that to be accurate (you aren't estimating, you e actually tracked your calories over the course of some weeks and are eating that amount everyday) then I suggest getting your thyroid levels checked. 

If you haven't taken the time to track your daily calories for at least a week, then do that. Either 1.you aren't eating as much as you think, 2. the laws of thermodynamics and physics don't apply to you or 3. There's something amiss with your hormones/body. 

In any of those cases the answe is still a simple: eat more. 

Have 2 weight gainer shakes a day blended with whole milk and a half cup of peanut butter.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 26, 2018)

Hate Ice cream?
*organizing lynch mob*


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 26, 2018)

Sometimes our appetites take a little dip and we don't eat as much as we feel we are eating. Keep a closer eye on actual quantities.


----------



## deejeff442 (Apr 26, 2018)

I know I was just bitching lol.
Need to eat more. I don't count up calories super accurate but I read them on the board at McDonald's.  1500 for breakfast ... steak bagel and 2 boritos .
Usually 2 chicken sandwiches for lunch . And so on. 
I don't lose weight just so slow to put it on. 
Yea I asked the obvious ... need to add another 500 to the day.
Somehow


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 26, 2018)

you say you eat every 4 hours. I eat every 1.5-2 hrs for example. when u eat bullshit like macdz it fills you up for a long time,  time where you could be getting more calories/protein in. I rarely eat fast food but when i do thats always the case.


----------



## deejeff442 (Apr 26, 2018)

Good point... I work construction. Really can't eat all day


----------



## Viduus (Apr 26, 2018)

deejeff442 said:


> Good point... I work construction. Really can't eat all day



Sneak almonds


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 26, 2018)

deejeff442 said:


> Good point... I work construction. Really can't eat all day



i work construction as well, find a good woman to pack you up 3-4 meals for work


----------



## herrsauce (Apr 26, 2018)

I think POB and Jin were spot on. Track your calories. I don't mean to be overly critical, but I would imagine that it is hard to both: a) eat 5000 calories and b) not eat all day due to your job. One of those variables is amiss. Have you tried bringing along a few shakers with protein powder, flax seed, or weight gainer?


----------



## deejeff442 (Apr 26, 2018)

I snack on beef jerkey and trail mix nuts.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 26, 2018)

You are 48, eat 5,000 calories a day, mostly McDonald's, and maintain less than 10% BF?  As someone who just started their lean out for Summer...........F(*&^ YOU!!!!

(No offense)


----------



## deejeff442 (Apr 26, 2018)

Lmao . Yea got alot of friends who call me a dick because I can eat anything.
I am probably right at 10 percent. 
Gibson I am getting a divorce and have a Mexican girlfriend now 
Might get fat from her cooking soon. Alot of cheese


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 26, 2018)

throw in some dbol or drol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 26, 2018)

deejeff442 said:


> I snack on beef jerkey and trail mix nuts.



Snack on deez nuts with your lean ass


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 26, 2018)

deejeff442 said:


> Lmao . Yea got alot of friends who call me a dick because I can eat anything.
> I am probably right at 10 percent.
> Gibson I am getting a divorce and have a Mexican girlfriend now
> Might get fat from her cooking soon. Alot of cheese



pics of mexican gf or i don't believe you. Her cooking may do the trick for ya lol. my ex wife is mexican when we divorced i was a hefty 290lbs of shit lol


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 27, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Snack on deez nuts with your lean ass



:32 (18): damn that made me laugh


----------



## Patrick30916 (Apr 27, 2018)

I kinda got the same problem, stuck at a ripped 175 for months now  trying anything and everything to bulk.


----------



## deejeff442 (Apr 27, 2018)

That's messed up my ex wife's name is Dee lol
My Mexican is 5 foot 2 and maybe 110 pounds lol rare for a Mexican 
Think I am safe she is 44 and hasn't blown up .
I just got done eating a big plate of taco salad


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 27, 2018)

carbs is what packs on weight for me


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 27, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> carbs is what packs on weight for me



like pizza or whut?


----------



## frontdeltsore (Apr 27, 2018)

i'm natty and i have no problem gaining weight, lol, your metabolism may be a bit too high


----------



## Yaya (Apr 27, 2018)

frontdeltsore said:


> i'm natty and i have no problem gaining weight, lol, your metabolism may be a bit too high



Lay off the dope


----------



## frontdeltsore (Apr 27, 2018)

Yaya said:


> Lay off the dope


dope? what dope? i'm natty (no drugs)


----------

